# Best (hot) tea you've ever had?



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm on a quest for the best tea... I like strong (nearly bitter), dark, black teas and herb-y herbal teas. I don't like flowery flavors or fruity stuff.

I have an amazon gift card coming and I wanted to splurge and get myself some really yummy tea-- give me your suggestions!!!









I don't want to spend a ton of money, but more than Celestial Seasonings, kwim? I think I'm going to get some Mighty Leaf vanilla bean, but not sure what else.

I'm also in search of a really good, really authentic chai.


----------



## Turtlecouple (May 11, 2004)

I love, love Teavana!! Not sure if Amazon sells it though...


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Yorkshire Gold. Or Barry's Gold Label.


----------



## hippiechickinsing (Jan 13, 2007)

I love Numi Breakfast Blend or Chinese Breakfast. Both blends are smooth, strong black teas. i like the Numi teas because they're strong without the bitterness.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I've really enjoyed several republic of tea - favorites being their assam, raspberry quince (that one is mildly sweet, but very good), and blueberry (earthy & warm).
If you haven't tried lapsang souchong (twinnings has a good one), consider that.
Stash has a really good (even if you don't like green teas) black/green blend (fusion breakfast I think?) sometimes hard to find, good to order.

Herbal-wise, teavana has some great blends. I like stash's licorice-mint too, R of tea's cardamom cinnamon, and zhena gypsy tea italian chamomile.
Always wanted to try harney & son's lavender or yellow & blue tea.

(I feel like this got sorta long winded. . . and now I need a cup of tea myself.







)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I like teavana's black jasmine

http://www.teavana.com/The-Teas/Blac...-Black-Tea.axd

It might seem expensive but loose tea can be used more than once


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

it's really more of an herbal coffee substitute, but I really, really LOVE teeccino.
Roastaroma is good, too. (obviously I have an "i miss coffee" theme here.)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I LOVE Stash green chai tea, and drink it daily. It's probably not what you are looking for, but, really, it is so dang good I have a hard time believing someone wouldn't like it.








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000CQ...489336&sr=8-12

They also have a black spice chai tea - I think I'll have to try that one. And thanks for reminding me that I have a $25 Amazon GC to use.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I think its by "Stash", called "Awake". Its makes a dark, strong tea thats great for first thing in the morning, hence the name.









I also like their "Calm" tea. Its got camemille(?) with a hint of mint. Really nice for the end of the day.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I do like the Stash with the double bergamont


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellp* 
I think its by "Stash", called "Awake". Its makes a dark, strong tea thats great for first thing in the morning, hence the name.









I also like their "Calm" tea. Its got camemille(?) with a hint of mint. Really nice for the end of the day.

These are both by Tazo. It's the tea brand used at Starbucks.

For everyday black tea, I like PG Tips, a British brand. It's not too expensive on Amazon. I recently got some Mighty Leaf green and white teas as a gift, it's pretty good. For general tea flavors, my favorites are Earl Grey (black, bergamot, citrus), lapsang souchong (black and really smoky - like drinking a campfire) and gen mai cha (green, roasted with rice and popcorn! roasty-toasty).

If you have a giftcard to use up, might I suggest going for looseleaf tea? Get yourself a little pot - those teaball strainers are not great. Then if you find a local tea shop you can buy small quantities to try before committing. HFSs often sell bulk tea as well.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addie* 
These are both by Tazo. It's the tea brand used at Starbucks.


Right! Thats it!







I don't go to Starbucks though so I wasn't aware it was one of the brands they carried.

The first time I had it was in a fancy hotel in Whistler, BC. Dh's work sent him there and I tagged along. There's nothing like sipping a cup of tea on the balcony, in the early morning mist of the beginning of summer, surrounded by evergreens, mountains and fresh air. D Maybe that's why that tea's my favourite, it brings back memories...


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I second the Yorkshire Gold recommendation. That stuff is the closest I have found in the US to the British real deal. They keep all the good stuff for themselves y'know







.

Other stuff already mentioned: Republic of Tea's Black Breakfast Tea and Numi Breakfast Blend are both good. I find Stash to be kind of Meh. Rishi makes my favorite chai blend, but its looseleaf.

I used to be a tea buyer for Whole Foods so I've tried many many kinds. It was a fun job perk.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Teavana's Almond Biscotti is an awesome black tea. I love it with milk and a little simple syrup or honey.

I'm not sure I can recommend an herbal tea for you since I love fruity and floral ones.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I like Stash teas and Gypsy teas


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Awesome suggestions!!! I have a little list going now on Amazon and each time I get a gift certificate (I do swagbucks and I have prime shipping, which is an awesome combination), I'll buy another type! Yorkshire Gold and Rishi's chai are top on my list though...

I love PG tips too- that's what I have now, actually. Strong and full and I can brew it almost to the point of bitterness and still have it taste amazing. Yummmm.

Its funny, I am REALLY not a fan of Stash. I don't know what it is.... Hmmmm.... Love all the stuff I've had from Numi (their Dry Desert Lime is oddly wonderful), and I like Zhena's gypsy teas as well. Rishi seems to have great quality things too.

I wish I could do some sort of thing like teechino-- I think it has gluten in it though, am I right?


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't know if Amazon carries it, but Marco Polo tea by Mariage Freres is THE BEST black tea I've ever had.


----------



## dentmom (May 26, 2007)

Mighty Tea
Expensive but amazingly good


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippiechickinsing* 
I love Numi Breakfast Blend...

Yep, I love this one too. And I like their Chai blend.

eta: I've also recently tried the Numi Emperor's Puerh and it's pretty good, although I had to be careful not to brew it too long.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I do like the Stash with the double bergamont









I do ladies tea at my house once month in the rainy season. That double bergamot tea is the only tea that makes the cut for my crowd.

http://www.stashtea.com/products/Dou...Black+Tea.aspx


----------



## MamaEli (Mar 6, 2007)

Real chai: Use looseleaf Ketepa (very hard to find), Kericho Gold off amazon is a decent substitute, or go to your local Indian store and find some black looseleaf there. While you are there, pick up some chai masala. If you can't find chai masala, use some ginger, cardamom, cinnamon, and cloves.

Then, fill a saucepan with half water, half whole milk. Just before it boils, add a spoonful of tealeaves and the spices. Brew for a couple of minutes, stirring over med heat. If you don't have a tea sieve, then let it rest for a minute without stirring so the leaves settle. Pour yourself a cup of authentic chai, add sugar if needed.

It sounds complicated, but takes all of ten minutes and you can multitask.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaEli* 
Real chai: Use looseleaf Ketepa (very hard to find), Kericho Gold off amazon is a decent substitute, or go to your local Indian store and find some black looseleaf there. While you are there, pick up some chai masala. If you can't find chai masala, use some ginger, cardamom, cinnamon, and cloves.

Then, fill a saucepan with half water, half whole milk. Just before it boils, add a spoonful of tealeaves and the spices. Brew for a couple of minutes, stirring over med heat. If you don't have a tea sieve, then let it rest for a minute without stirring so the leaves settle. Pour yourself a cup of authentic chai, add sugar if needed.

It sounds complicated, but takes all of ten minutes and you can multitask.

THANK YOU! It doesn't sound complicated at all, and I think I can totally handle that, especially if it results in a good cup of chai!


----------



## fortnumandmason (Aug 13, 2012)

Fortnum and Mason Royal Blend


----------



## fortnumandmason (Aug 13, 2012)

F&M Queen Anne & F&M English Breakfast are also very good


----------

